# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  أنواع الحب عند البدو

## دموع الغصون

(( انواع الحب عند البدو ))

كل يوم قصه حب جديدة  


الهوى
هو ميل النفس الى الشيء 
العلاقه
هو الحب الازم  للقلب

الكلف
وهو شدة الحـــــــب 

آلَِشغف
وهو ارتفاع الحب  اعلى موضع من القلب  


آلَِشعف
وهو احراق الحب  للقلب 

آلجوى
وهو الهوى الباطن والحرقة وشدة الوجد من عشق او حزن  

التتيم
وهو التعبد والمتيم هو الذي تيمه الحب اذا  عبده

التيل
وهو ان يسقمه ويمرضه الهوى  

آلَِتدله
وهو ذهاب العقل من الهوى 

الـهــيــام
وهو اشد العطش 

الصـبــابــة
وهي رقة الشوق وحرارته 

الــوجـد
هو الحب  الذي يتبعه  الحزن

الـذنــــف
هو المرض واستعمل العرب هذا الاسم للحب اللازم  

الـشــجــو
هو الحب  الذي يتبعه هم وحزن  

الــشــوق 
هو سفر القلب الى المحبوب  

البلبــال
هو الهم ووسواس الصدور 

التـبــاريــح
الشدائد والدواهي ويقال برح به الحب والشوق اذا  منه البرح وهو الشدة 

الــغــــمــره
مايغمر  القلب من حب او سكر 

الــشجـــن
هو حاجة المحب  اشد الى محبوبه 

الـوصـب
هو الم الحب ومرضه  

الكمــد
هو الحزن المكتوم 

الأرق
السهر وهو من لوازم الحب  

الـحنـين
هو الشوق الممزوج برقة 

الجـنـون
ومن الحب مايكون جنونا  واصل مادة الجنون الستر والحب المفرط يستر العقل (( يعني الحب  جنون والحب اعمى ) 
الـود
وهو خالص الحب  والطفه وارأفه 

الـخله
توحيد المحبه وقيل سميت خله لتخلل المحبه جميع اجزاء  الروح 

الغــرام
هو الولوع والحب اللازم وأغرم  بالشيء اي أولع به 

الوله
هو ذهاب العقل والتحير  من شدة الوجد 

الـرســيــس
وهو الثبات ورسوخ صورة  المحبوب في النفس 

الجـزع
هو عدم الصبر على  الفرقة 

السهد
هو شدة السهر وتواتر احوال المحبوب  على القلب 

الـتـبــالــة
تبله الحب اي اسقمه  وافسده 

اللـهـــــف
حزن وتحسر اللهفان المتحسر  ..واللهيف المضطر 

اللــوعــــه
الحرقه...لوعه  الحب حرقته 

الـســدم
وهو الحب الذي يتبعه الندم  والحزن

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> آلجوى
> وهو الهوى الباطن والحرقة وشدة الوجد من عشق او حزن


شو حلو هـ المعنى والنوع  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

طوق الياسمين 
شو حلو تواجدك ومرورك

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

والله كلمات ومعاني ولا أجمل

يسلمووووووو على المعلومات يا عسولة

----------


## دموع الغصون

العقيق 
مشكورة على المرور 
ودي لكِ

----------

